# Bud Spencer verstorben



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2016)

Wie grade bekannt wurde ist Bud Spancer, der mit bürgerlichen Namen Carlo Pedersoli hieß, heute im Alter von 86 Jahren verstorben.

Auch wen er ein schönes Alter erreicht hat und mit 86 Jahren sicher alles andere als jung gestorben ist stimmt mich das doch traurig, da ich seine Filme immer sehr mochte, vieleicht weil sie immer in einzigartiger Weise verstanden Action und Humor auf einer interessanten Art und Weise zu verbinden und so ihren ganz eigenen Unterhaltungswert besaßen, der daher sehr anders (besser) als Hollywood-Filme aus jenen Zeiten waren.
Aber auch als ernsterer Western-Darsteller machte er eine gute Figur und überzeugte meiner Meinung nach.

Ich hoffe sein tot war friedlich und schön.
Möge er in Frieden ruhen.

Quelle: Bud Spencer ist tot - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Juni 2016)

RIP Bud Spencer seine Filme waren legendär


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Juni 2016)

Finde diesen Kerl grundsymphatisch und liebe seine Filme.

Bin wirklich gerade ziemlich geschockt von seinem Tod...... wenigstens hatte er ein angemessenes und würdevolles Alter.

RIP !


----------



## Defenz0r (28. Juni 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie grade bekannt wurde ist Bud Spancer, der mit bürgerlichen Namen Carlo Pedersoli hieß, heute im Alter von 86 Jahren verstorben.



Soll das heissen er ist schon wieder tot? Die Nachricht das er verstorben waere habe ich schon vor nem halben Jahr wo anders gelesen
Haben die den Tot verschoben? Ich bin jetzt leicht verwirrt.


----------



## Willie666 (28. Juni 2016)

Joa ist auch schon spät. Wird Zeit das du ins Bett gehst


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juni 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Soll das heissen er ist schon wieder tot? Die Nachricht das er verstorben waere habe ich schon vor nem halben Jahr wo anders gelesen
> Haben die den Tot verschoben? Ich bin jetzt leicht verwirrt.


Leider ist er wirklich Tod.
Sein Sohn hat dies div. Nachrichtenagenturen bestätigt...

Ich könnt echt abkxxx... 2015 hört bescheiden auf, 2016 fängt in keinster weise besser an und geht sogar noch blöder weiter.

Machs gut Bud


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2016)

Jetzt gibt's im Himmel auf'n Mischer. Da bekommen einige mit'm Vorschlaghammer nen Scheitel gezogen.

Möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Najuno (28. Juni 2016)

...trauriger Tag . Einer der Helden meiner Kindheit ist tot... RIP Buddy der den Lukas gehauen hat und den sie Mücke nannten


----------



## Gripschi (28. Juni 2016)

Sehr traurig. Ich hab seine Filme von klein an gemocht. Ich schau sie heut immer noch, oft mit meinen Vater.

Nicht nur seine Humorvollen Filme und die Western sind unvergessen.

Auch hat er einige ernstere Filme gedreht, Father Hope ist einer meiner Favoriten.


Ruhe in Friede. 

Ich wünsche seiner Familie viel Kraft. Den einen geliebten Menschen zu verlieren tut immer weh.

Man "gewöhnt" sich nur daran mit der Zeit. Aber vergessen kann man es nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2016)

R.I.P. Bud Spencer 
Mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## Ralle@ (28. Juni 2016)

R.I.P. 

Ein Held meiner Kindheit hat uns verlassen.


----------



## Triton76 (28. Juni 2016)

Bud's Best - Schön um sich zu verabschieden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9FmNm7pIbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Juni 2016)

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Juni 2016)

Ciao é molto grazie, Bud!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (28. Juni 2016)

Machs gut Bud. Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Juni 2016)

Rest in peace Buddy.
Hab deine Filme (gerade in Vebindung mit Terence) sehr gerne gesehen.
Er war der beste Schellen-Verteiler ever.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. Juni 2016)

Eine Legende geht  RIP.
Ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich die Filme gesehen habe, aber jeden bestimmt mindestens 10x.
Selbst dann waren sie immer noch unterhaltsam, einfach nur Kult.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Juni 2016)

Na ja, er war auch sehr alt. Irgendwann gehen wir alle mal. Ich dachte schon, dass es bald soweit sein würde, als ich in seiner Autobiographie Anekdoten über den zweiten Weltkrieg las. RIP - ich hab ihn und seine Filme sehr gemocht.


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (29. Juni 2016)

R.I.P. :/
als Kind habe ich bereits alle Filme mit ihm und Terence Hill gesehen und war begeistert!


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2016)

R.I.P. Bud

Habe auch als KInd  alle Filme mit ihm gesehen. Hat mir immer sehr viel Freude bereitet.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Juli 2016)

R.I.P 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_rXigG5Za6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Juli 2016)

Bud Spencer - Banana Joe (Soundtrack/Theme) - YouTube


----------

